
Ask HN: In 2018/2019, is a bootcamp a good idea? - breyerjs
Two people close to me are considering web development bootcamps. One is 40 and the other is 30. They&#x27;re both quite bright.<p>I&#x27;m a software engineer but haven&#x27;t met many bootcamp grads professionally. So I tried to research programs online.<p>I&#x27;ve had trouble sorting the marketing from the information—it seems like bootcamps do a really good job of shaping the public conversation around their product.<p>So I ask y&#x27;all: these days, is a bootcamp a good way to break into software as an engineer&#x2F;developer?
======
rchaud
Disclaimer: I went to a Toronto bootcamp for evening Javascript courses. I
work in digital analytics, which doesn't involve any development, but the JS
knowledge did help for debugging things like Google Tag Manager.

Bootcamps sell the exact same dream to everyone, so it can definitely be hard
to separate the signal from the noise.

If you're 18yo and not sold on college, definitely attend a bootcamp. Maybe
you'll get hired as a freelance web designer (probably not as a "developer"
without more project experience). Worst case, you don't have any offers, but
you are much clearer about what to pursue in college. That clarity could add
several points to your GPA, so it isn't exactly worthless.

If you're "re-training" after several years in the workforce I'm not sure the
model works as well. Bootcamps focus their employer relationships on small
shops that are open to hiring very green devs, and probably for well below
"developer" salaries. Would the 40yo in your cohort be OK with that?

IMO, learning technologies and platforms is going to have a better ROI than
bootcamps. A lot of people join them because they think the tech industry is
completely closed to them if they can't solve FizzBuzz or don't know React.

For a lot less money and time, you could pursue certifications for say,
Salesforce Admin/Marketing Cloud roles, where your prior experience would be
helpful, and not a handicap because it didn't come in the form of a CS degree.

Don't get me wrong, motivated and hardworking people will succeed at a
bootcamp. But there will be some who, halfway through the program and several
thousand dollars poorer, realize that front-end development isn't for them.

------
cbzehner
I have had a couple colleagues out of bootcamp programs, they all had previous
careers and decided to make the leap into software.

If they're motivated and okay with the fact that they're mostly likely going
to be offered an entry-level position for their first year in the field it can
definitely work out for them.

